
Bitbank.nz Provides Cryptocurrency Live Forecasts with Machine Learning - lee101
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/bitbank-nz-provides-live-cryptocurency-forecasts-machine-learning/
======
GrumpyNl
Wow, AI can do that already, taking all the parameters in consideration. I
doubt it, i doubt it very much.

